# Mercato Mall Homepage finally online!!!



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

finally mercato mall has finished its homepage

http://www.mercatoshoppingmall.com/


----------



## Darkknight (Jan 9, 2004)

Ive never been to mercato actually!!
But it looks amazing!!
I really wanna go there!!
The site is still under construction!!
Hope its finished soon!!
Cheers
:cheers:


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

I like that mall nice and small
its also where the model of sports city is !
that web site is crap sorry
I dont are for it all
wish I couldget ajob developing that belive i could do far better !


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

now we finally have the final version of mercato mall's homepage!!! the transition one was crap, but the final one is a real good macromedia flash site! it now is on mercato mall level! 

nice!

check out: http://www.mercatoshoppingmall.com/


----------

